# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Ocean Life [Easy Cruise Life - Farah - The Jasmine]

## Espresso Venezia

Το νέο πλοίο της EASYCRUISE του κ. Στέλιου Χατζηιωάννου, (περισσότερα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε *ΕΔΩ*), *EASYCRUISE LIFE* σε σημερινή φώτο στο Νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

Το πλοίο είναι Ρωσικής ναυπήγησης, με έτος κατασκευής το 1981, και είναι αδελφό πλοίο του γνωστού μας UGO FOSCOLO.

Περισσότερα στοιχεία για το πλοίο μπορείτε να δείτε στο παρακάτω link.
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/lev_tolstoy_1981.htm

EASYCRUISE LIFE.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να πούμε ότι το πλοίο έχει αφήσει το μόλο Δραπετσώνας και βρίσκεται στα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά.

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  Espesso  Venezia  το  πλοίο  αυτό  και  τα  υπόλοιπα  της  σειράς  του είναι  Πολωνικής  κατασκευής  και  όχι  Ρωσσικής.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ σωστά φίλε *esperos*, και να φανταστείς ότι στο βιογραφικό του στο FAKTA όπου και έχω βάλει link, αναφέρει την Πολωνία ως χώρα ναυπήγησης !!!  :Surprised: ops:

Ευχαριστώ.  :Smile:

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  Espresso  Venezia, όλα  αυτής  της  σειράς  τα  πλοία  αλλά  και  τα  παρόμοια  τους  Πολωνικά  και  Τουρκικά  ήταν  Made in  Poland

----------


## Ellinis

Σύμφωνα με το maritimematters το καράβι θα κάνει τα παρακάτω ταξίδια

_"EASYexpansion_
_January 6: EASYCRUISE LIFE (ex LEV TOLSTOY, NATASHA, PALMIRA, THE JASMIN, FARAH) will debut April 19, for EasyCruise offering passengers a seven day cruise to six Greek islands, Syros, Samos, Kalymnos, Kos, Paros and Mykonos and a call at Bodrum, Turkey. The 1981-built former Soviet passenger ship vessel is currently undergoing an extensive refit to accommodate over 500 passengers, with facilities that include a pool, bar, restaurant, spa, sauna, sun decks, wellness zone, chill out zone and shops."_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο σε σημερινή φωτογραφία στα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά.

Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο *Ellinis*.

EASYCRUISE LIFE_2.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Το Easy Cruise Life σημερα στης 19:00 στο λιμανι του Πειραια

----------


## Ellinis

Eνδιαφέρων το σλόγκαν στα πλευρά του πλοίου: "ξανασμίξτε τα μάρμαρα του Παρθενώνα"...

----------


## Leo

Είναι όντως ενδιαφέρον και έξυπνο. Μπράβο σου εμπνευστές του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μ' αρέσει το πλοίο με τα νέα του χρώματα.

Αν το συγκρίνεις μάλιστα και με τη φώτο που έχει ανοίξει το παρόν θέμα..... η νύχτα με την μέρα !!! :mrgreen:

----------


## Haddock

Ξανάνιωσε το βαπόρι με τα χρώματα. ¶λλαξε χρώμα σαν τον χαμελαίων και πλέον με το ζόρι αναγνωρίζεται. Αυτό δείχνει ότι κάθε βαπόρι έχει το χρώμα που του ταιριάζει και αναδεικνύει τα εκάστοτε κάλλη του.

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά και εγώ το πρωί δέν το γνώρησα....

----------


## despo

Δηλαδή απο τη μόδα του μπλε, πεσαμε στη μαυρη μαυρίλα ?.

----------


## Leo

Αυτά είναι τα χρώματα της *easyCruise* φίλοι. Ένα χρώμα που κάνει δυνατή και οφθαλμοφανή την πλευρική επιγραφή.

*Reunite the Parthenon marbles*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να πούμε βέβαια και ένα μπράβο στον chief της EASYCRUISE κ. Χατζηιωάννου.

Δεν νομίζω να τον υποχρέωσε κανείς, ούτε και φαντάζομαι να παίρνει κάποια χορηγία για αυτή του την κίνηση, σωστά ???

----------


## Apostolos

αν είχαμε 5 6 ακόμα τέτοιους ξυπνιους ανθρώπους της ναυτιλίας στην ακτοπλοϊα θα κάναμε μεγάλα βήματα... Ως τώρα κάνουν μόνο μεγάλες κονόμες (ασχετο λίγο συγνώμη)

----------


## uddox

Φίλε Απόστολος, είναι ξύπνιος επειδή έβαλε το σλογκαν στις μπάντες??
Δηλαδή να υποθέσω ότι θέλουμε ακόμα 5-6 ξύπνιους.. που να μην κάνουν μεγάλες κονομες??

Εαν υπάρχει θέμα με ιζυκρουζ και Χατζηιωάννου, ας πάμε απο εκεί

----------


## Nautikos II

Το συγκεκριμενο ΄΄Σλογκαν΄΄ δεν εχει την δυνατοτητα να αποφερει κονομες, δεν ειναι καποια διαφημιση για μια ομορφη κρουαζιερα της συγκεκριμενης εταιρειας

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Kαι ενώ είδαμε το πλοίο δεμένο στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι, ενώ διαβάσαμε για τα *επίσημα εγκαίνια* του με πολύ κόσμο και διάφορα events, 
βλέπω σήμερα το πρωί στο AIS το πλοίο να έχει επιστρέψει στα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά, εκεί δηλαδή όπου βρισκόταν πολύ καιρό τώρα 
και από όπου ξεκίνησε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα για να έρθει στο λιμάνι για τα εγκαίνια του.  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Δεν είναι κάπως περίεργο ???

----------


## Leo

Χωρίς αμφιβολία κάτι ξεχάσανε (το νιστέρι? το βαμβάκι?)  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Confused:

----------


## kalypso

μάλλον την τσιμπίδα!!!

----------


## Christ

Επειδή είμαι ένας που ταξίδεψε πέρυσι το καλόκαιρι (και το ευχαριστήθηκα πολύ) και ήδη έχω κλείσει και για φέτος με το νέο καράβι, ανησύχησα μόλις είδα στην online παρακολούθηση την επιστροφή του στο Σκαραμαγκά και τους πήρα τηλέφωνο. Η απάντηση είναι ότι έπεσαν έξω στο πρόγραμμα με τις απεργίες και δεν είχε ολοκληρωθεί η επισκευή. Ήρθε στο Πειραιά μόνο για τα εγκαίνια και επέστρεψε για την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών.

----------


## Leo

Σ ευχαριστούμε φίλε Christ για τη ενημέρωση, αν πας και φέτος ταξίδι να μας μεταφέρεις εδώ τισ εμπειρίες σου  :Smile: .

----------


## Christ

Το μόνο που μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή είναι να μιλήσω για πέρυσι φιλοδοξώντας ότι θα είναι έτσι και φέτος. Έχει δημιουργήσει ένα είδος θαλασσίου τουρισμού και για μας τους απλούς θνητούς. Ουσιαστικά είναι ένα πλωτό ξενοδοχείο που σε μεταφέρει σε διάφορα μέρη με πολύ μικρό κόστος. Δύο άτομα με 240 € για τέσσερις ημέρες ύπνος και μεταφορικά σε Μύκονο- Πάρο - Σίφνο που θα το ξαναβρείς. Και μάλιστα με μία ολόκληρη ημέρα και νύκτα παραμονή σε κάθε νησί. Το σέρβις μέσα στο καράβι άψογο και αρκετά καλοί και οι χώροι. Βέβαια σε συζητήσεις άκουσα παράπονα απο κάποιους επιβάτες ότι άλλο περίμεναν και άλλο βρήκαν. Διαπίστωσα όμως ότι ήταν άτομα που είχαν κάνει αρκετές κρουαζιέρες με άλλα μεγαλύτερα και πιό πολυτελή καράβια (καζίνο κ.λ.π). Αυτά εν συντομία θα επανέλθω με εντυπώσεις απο το νέο καράβι. Πάντως το πρώτο καλό είναι ότι θα πάω σε κάποια μέρη με 620 € με ημιδιατροφή (αφού έκλεισα νωρίς) εγώ και η γυναίκα μου για 7 ημέρες στη σουίτα.

----------


## Apostolos

Είδα την όμορφη τσιμινιέρα του να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι. Κατα το πράσινο σαν να το βλέπω

----------


## Christ

"Είδα την όμορφη τσιμινιέρα του να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι. Κατα το πράσινο σαν να το βλέπω" ίσως να μη γνωρίζω πολλά απο ναυτική ορολογία αλλά δεν κατάλαβα το μήνυμα.

----------


## Nautikos II

> "Είδα την όμορφη τσιμινιέρα του να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι. Κατα το πράσινο σαν να το βλέπω" ίσως να μη γνωρίζω πολλά απο ναυτική ορολογία αλλά δεν κατάλαβα το μήνυμα.


O Apostolos ενωει οτι το πλοιο πηγαινει προς τον πρασινο φαρο, στον προλιμενα

----------


## Christ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Το φαντάστικα όταν πρόσεξα την ώρα που ποστάρησε ο Απόστολος και είδα στην online παρακολούθηση πλοίων ότι ήρθε το πλοίο στο Πειραιά.

----------


## Nautikos II

Το πλοιο βρισκεται στον προλιμενα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και με κάπως περίεργο και ...αντιφωτογραφικό  :Razz:  προσανατολισμό !!!

Από όσα καράβια πέρασαν από το συγκεκριμμένο σημείο τον χειμώνα που μας πέρασε, (ή τουλάχιστον από όσα είδα εγώ), 
είναι το μόνο που έχει δέσει με την πλώρη προς την Πειραική και την πρύμη στο πράσινο.  :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Αγενές δέσιμο όντως φίλε Γιώργο!!!!  :Very Happy:  
Ναι αλλά βλέπουμε ένα κοντό φαρδύ καταπέλτη (μπαρκαρίζο) που μας προκαλεί να διερωτηθούμε:
Κουραζιέρα με το αυτοκίνητό μας? 
Το πλοίο διaθέτει γκαράζ? 
Τι χώρος υπάρχει πίσω από αυτό?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Αγενές δέσιμο...


Πέστα φίλε Leo. Eίναι τουλάχιστον αγένεια προς άπαντας τους καραβολάτρες - θαμώνες του ''κόκκινου'', να τους έχει γυρισμένα το πλοίο τα ...οπίσθια !!! :mrgreen:

Τώρα όσο για το μπαρκαρίζο - γκαράζ είναι μια πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση.  :Confused: 

Να πούμε πάντως ότι το πλοίο δεν βρίσκεται πια εκεί αφού μεθόρμισε στου Ξαβέρη.

----------


## Nautikos II

Και μερικες Πληροφοριες

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ χρήσιμο το link που μας έδωσε ο Σάκης, το οποίο συν τοις άλλοις μας λύνει και την απορία που εξέφρασε ο φίλος Leo όσον αφορά την ύπαρξη γκαράζ και την χρησιμοποίηση του.

Όπως βλέπουμε στην επίσημη σελίδα του πλοίου δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά η δυνατότητα (τουλάχιστον, γιατί δεν γνωρίζουμε αν υπάρχει και απλά δεν χρησιμοποιείται) μεταφοράς αυτοκινήτων σε γκαράζ.

----------


## Leo

Σας ευχαριστώ που το ψάξατε. Κερδίσατε μια "ευπρεπή" στάση αμέσως μετά την μεθόρμιση του πλοίου σήμερα το πρωί.

P1060195.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τώρα μάλιστα !!! Πολύ ωραία φώτο. Ευχαριστούμε Leo !!!

----------


## Leo

Πηγή: www.in.gr

Διαβάζουμε στο in.gr:
*Αλλες σύντομες ειδήσεις*_Ελλάδα, Παρ 13/06/2008 13:38_
   Σε αβαθή του λιμανιού της Σύρου το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Easy Cruise Life
και βλέπουμε στην κάμερα:

easycryiselife.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Μικρό το κακό !

----------


## Christ

'Ηταν φαίνεται που ακύρωσα το ταξίδι αφού τις τελευταίες 40 ημέρες έχασα τον πατέρα μου, έχασα το σπίτι μου απο το σεισμό και το δεξί μου χέρι στη δουλειά και φίλο μου 44 χρονών.

----------


## marioskef

350 επιβατες... Σαν κάπως λίγοι δεν είναι

----------


## scoufgian

Το νεοτερο ,απο τα δυο πλοια ,της EASY CRUISE,σημερα στα φαναρια του Πειραια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8918

----------


## dk

Σημερα το πρωι στον Πειραια.

04-1.JPG

05-1.JPG

----------


## Haddock

Το _Easycruise Life_ στην Πάρο πριν από μερικές μέρες. Τελικά, με μπονάτσα, ο cpt πλαγιοδετεί το βαπόρι στην 1 παρόλο τα χαμηλά βυθίσματα της θέσης.

Easycruise Life.jpg

Copyright

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Το _Easycruise Life_ στην Πάρο πριν από μερικές μέρες. Τελικά, με μπονάτσα, ο cpt πλαγιοδετεί το βαπόρι στην 1 παρόλο τα χαμηλά βυθίσματα της θέσης.
> 
> Easycruise Life.jpg
> 
> Copyright


Καλημέρα paroskayak πολυ ωραια η φωτο σου. στο καταλληλο σημειο, την καταλληλη ωρα, και με τον ιδανικοτερο φωτισμο. ευγε :Wink:

----------


## Christ

Επειδή υποσχέθηκα να γράψω τις εμπειρίες μου για το EASY CRUISE LIFE αφού μόλις επέστρεψα απο τη κρουαζιέρα, θέλω να πω πως όλα ήταν υπέροχα παρότι είχαμε άσχημο καιρό. Ένα πράγμα πάντως που μου έκανε εντύπωση, και επειδή απο ότι κατάλαβα οι περισσότεροι αν όχι όλοι στο φόρουμ είναι ναυτικοί, ότι έχει αλλάξει η πολιτική της εταιρείας ως πρός το πλήρωμα. Ενώ πέρσι οι έλληνες στο πλήρωμα του ONE δεν έφθαναν το 10%, φέτος στο LIFE μπορώ να πώ ότι ήταν πάνω απο 80%. Και αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ καλό, όχι γιατί μιλούσαν πολλοί ελληνικά αλλά έχουμε ανάγκη να επανδρώνουμε καράβια έλληνικά και ξένα με έλληνες.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Το Easy Cruise life στην κω 12-08-2008.
IMG_0603.JPG

IMG_0604.JPG

IMG_0606.JPG

IMG_0608.JPG

IMG_0605.JPG

----------


## sylver23

στον πειραια 18-10.

PA181774.jpg

PA181788.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Nωρίτερα στην Πάτρα. Το μήνυμα στην 3η φώτο ας (ξανα)δούμε...

DSC02873.JPG
DSC02887.JPG
DSC02889.JPG
DSC02893.JPG

----------


## gioannis13

Χτες βραδυ περασε απο Κορινθιακο για Σαρωνικο στην τελευταια κρουαζιερα του για φετος στα νερα μας.Απο Μαρτη και παλι.ΟΥΦΦΦΦΦ (2 με 2 1/2 ωρες μεσα στο καναλι δεν ειναι και ευκολο πραγμα)

----------


## heraklion

Γιατί έχει καταπέλτη πίσω?

----------


## apari

Γιατί δεν ήταν εξ αρχής κρουαζιερόπλοιο.
Είχε και πλάγιο καταπέλτη πρυμα δεξιά αλλά τον έχουν αφαιρέσει. Για να πάρεις μια ιδέα ρίξε μια ματιά στο τόπικ του αδερφού του Ουγκο Φώσκολο.

----------


## sylver23

και μια κοντινη του life...7/12/08.σε αυτο το καραβι ενα πραγμα που δεν μαρεσει ειναι το ονομα....ελεος

EASY CRUISE LIFE.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Vlepontas xtes auto to karavkai skeftomoun ti eukairia eixe sta xeria tis i anez kai den tin aksiopoiise !
P1020176.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

για να την αξιοποιήσει θα έπρεπε να είχε και χρήμα, και από αυτό δυστυχώς ξέμεινε...

----------


## mastrokostas

Περιμένοντας να σχίσει τα κύματα πάλι !
IMG_1237.jpg

----------


## gioannis13

Δεν βλεπω Ιονιο φετος στα πλανα τους απο την σελιδα.Ξερει κανεις τιποτε ?

----------


## dimitris

Εδω και μερικες μερες βρισκεται στο Νεο μωλο  Δραπετσωνας.

----------


## vinman

Δεμένο χθές στον πράσινο!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37321

----------


## mike_rodos

Για πρώτη φορά στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου το easycruise life, σήμερα 6/5/09 έδεσε στην θέση που κάποτε έδεναν τα πλοία της ακτοπλοϊάς. Από πίσω διακρίνεται το aidadiva


DSCN1067.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΑΦΙΞΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΜΟ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 04.07.09 ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

P7042324.JPG

P7042326.JPG

P7042328.JPG

P7042329.JPG

P7042331.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

Κ Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ..!!

P7042332.JPG

P7042333.JPG

P7042334.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

> Κ Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ..!!
> 
> P7042332.JPG
> 
> P7042333.JPG
> 
> P7042334.JPG


Πολυ καλο το ρεπορταζ!!!!!Μια ακομη του λαιφ ενα μεσημερι με πορεια για Μυκονο......

P6190188_resize.JPG
Η ποιοτητα δεν ειναι καλη η αποσταση ειναι μακρινη........

----------


## dokimakos21

Να σαι καλα νικο...!!!Βλεπω ο κλασσικος καιρος τις περιοχης μας...!! :Razz:

----------


## nickosps

Μακρινή, με φουλ ζουμ και τον ήλιο κόντρα έξω από την παραλία Μέσα Πηγάδια Σαντορίνης.
DSCN0624.JPG

----------


## vinman

Στο Ηράκλειο στις 16 Αυγούστου!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52884

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52885

----------


## AegeanIslands

*EasyCruise Life* δεμενο στη ΠΑΤΜΟ .
EasyCruiseLife.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι?Κάθε μέρα που παρακολουθώ στο ais αυτό το βαπόρι γιατί ακολουθεί το ακουαμαρίν όπου παέι? όποτε βλέπω το ακουαμαρίν λέω ότι ακριβώς πίσω του θα είναι και αυτό με τον ίδιο προορισμό και έτσι είναι γιατί όμως?

----------


## ιθακη

εγω παλι να ρωτησω κατι ακομα ποιο ασχετο???η εταιρια δεν ειχε και το easy cruises one???αυτο που ειναι???

----------


## van62

Αυτο το εφαγε η...μαρμαγκα.Πουληθηκε σε Αραβες στο Dubai.Καποια τετοια τυχη θα εχει και το Life, αφου δεν επιασε δυστυχως.Βλεπεις δεν ειχε ουτε ανθρωπους σε γραφειο για σωστη οργανωση ουτε και μεσα στο πλοιο....αν καταλαβαινετε τι ενοω.

----------


## MILTIADIS

μπα..μην το λες...μπορει να αξιοποιηθει καλυτερα τωρα με το νεο τραστ..

----------


## stratoscy

Όντως.Να καλοσορίσουμε στο ναυτηλία τους φίλους πρτόμπαρκους ιθακη και van62

----------


## Apostolos

Και το ρεμέτζο του πλοίου απο μια άλλη οπτική γωνία στην Πάτμο...
LIFE1.jpgLIFE2.jpgLIFE3.jpgLIFE4.jpgLIFE5.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ αέρας στο λιμάνι...

LIFE6.jpgLIFE7.jpgLIFE8.jpgLIFE9.jpgLIFE10.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και τέλος...
LIFE11.jpg
LIFE12.jpg

Συγχαρητήρια στον Πλοίαρχο για την καλή μανούβρα!

----------


## Leo

Για να προλάβω τον mastrokosta θα πω την αγαπημένη του έκφραση Απόστολε, "το σκισες "  :Very Happy: ... πολύ καλό ρεπορτάζ με άψογες φωτογραφίες. Mille merci... :Wink:

----------


## stratoscy

Πολύ ωραία χρώματα.Έγραψες σήμερα!

----------


## ελμεψη

Δεμενο στην Ακαντια της Ροδου μαζι με την γνωστη του παρεα στα τελη του Ιουλιου.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Χθεσινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλείου...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57063

----------


## artmios sintihakis

αναχωρηση:Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57065

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ετοιμάζεται για την εξοδό του:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57066

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Στρίβει:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57068

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Και βαζει ρότα για την Σαντορινη:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57069

----------


## stratoscy

Και σύ έγραψες σήμερα

----------


## nkr

Το EASYCRUISE LIFE  στην Σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενη στους artmio sintihakis,stratoscy,cpt babis,laz94 και DimitrisT.

----------


## cpt babis

Πανεμορφη Νικο!!!
Να εισαι καλα !!!
Σε ευχαριστς πολυ!!!

----------


## stratoscy

Σ ευχαριστώ για ακόμα μια φορά με άφησες άφωνο

----------


## marsant

Easy cruise life φτανοντας Σαντορινη

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Marsant ζωγραφίζεις πάλι απόψε...ζωγραφίζεις!!!Ανταποδίδω αλλα απο το Ηράκλειο όμως!!!Αναχώρηση ομολογουμένος ενός όμορφου σκαριου απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!!!marsant φιλια στο νησι μας!!!Επίσης στον cpt babis,stratoscy..... :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69101

----------


## cpt babis

Υπεροχη !!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Αρτεμη!!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!
Αλλα και του Marsan δεν παει πισω :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Καλά αυτο εννοείτε.....

----------


## stratoscy

> Marsant ζωγραφίζεις πάλι απόψε...ζωγραφίζεις!!!Ανταποδίδω αλλα απο το Ηράκλειο όμως!!!Αναχώρηση ομολογουμένος ενός όμορφου σκαριου απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!!!marsant φιλια στο νησι μας!!!Επίσης στον cpt babis,stratoscy.....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69101


Σ ευχαριστώ φίλε για την όμορφη φωτογραφία.Και σύ ζωγράφισες και βγήκε ένα αληθινό έργο τέχνης! :Very Happy:

----------


## owner

ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ?

----------


## Stylianos

ακούγεται οτι θα ναυλοθεί καπου,αλλά προς το παρών βρίσκεται δεμέμο στον Νέο Μόλο... :Sad:

----------


## vinman

*...στο Ηράκλειο...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86141

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ωραία φωτό vinman ενός πολύ αγαπημένου πλοίου!Και εδώ αναχωρόντας απο το Ηράκλειο!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86147

----------


## High1

Κινητικότητα σήμερα στο πλοίο! Κάποιοι το αξιολογούσανε και πολύ πιθανόν να το δούμε σε νέο ρόλο!!:shock:

----------


## Giovanaut

Τουτο το βαπορι οπως και τα αδερφακια του θα τα ηθελα ποσταλια, οτι πρεπει θα ηταν....!!!!

----------


## cyprus4ever

Κάπου διάβασα μια ψιλή ότι θα εκτελεί τα δρομολόγια που εκτελούσε το AQUMARINE πέρσυ από Ινδία... Παίζει κάτι τέτοιο; Και αν ναι έχουμε πληροφορίες;

----------


## ιθακη

> Τουτο το βαπορι οπως και τα αδερφακια του θα τα ηθελα ποσταλια, οτι πρεπει θα ηταν....!!!!


ναι σιγουρα,ειδαμε και το αδερφακι του που τοοοσο καιρι βαρεθηκε να καθετε στη Ζακυνθο και πηγε να αλλαξη περιβαλλον στον Αστακο

----------


## Giovanaut

> ναι σιγουρα,ειδαμε και το αδερφακι του που τοοοσο καιρι βαρεθηκε να καθετε στη Ζακυνθο και πηγε να αλλαξη περιβαλλον στον Αστακο


Αν η εταιρεια δεν μπορει να το εκμεταλευτει, δεν φταει το βαπορι, που για μενα ειναι υπεροχο ποσταλι....

Το θεωρω μεγαλο κριμα, το εβλεπα και λυπομουν....!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο δεξαμενίζετε και ετοιμάζετε στην Ελευσίνα για να ξεκινήσει με το πλήρωμα του Ocean Majesty, προς Ινδίες μεριά...

----------


## High1

> Κινητικότητα σήμερα στο πλοίο! Κάποιοι το αξιολογούσανε και πολύ πιθανόν να το δούμε σε νέο ρόλο!!:shock:


Όπως είχα αναφέρει πριν 1 μήνα περίπου και μετά επιβεβαίωσαν και οι αγαπητοί συνφορουμίστες:mrgreen::mrgreen: το πλοίο ξεκινάει σύντομα κάτω απο την επωνυμία της Blue Ocean Cruises, με νέο όνομα!! :Cool: 
Περισσότερα στο site της εταιρείας www.Blueoceancruises.com

----------


## Leo

Με αφορμή την εγγραφή του φίλου High1 και αφού περιεργάστηκα το link που μας αναφέρει, σκεφθηκα να δωπου είναι το καράβι ώστε να διαπιστώσω αν έχουν γίνει αλλαγές. Αυτό που είδα είανι ότι γίνονται δουλειές, αλλά τα χρώματα των εξάλων είναι τα ίδια. 

DSCN4677ecl1.jpg

DSCN4684ecl2.jpg

----------


## High1

Μόλις είναι έτοιμα τα χαρτιά του και θα γίνει αλλαγή ονόματος, θα αλλάξουν και την πορτοκαλί λωρίδα, που θα την κάνουν θαλασσί! Αυτά απο τους εκπροσώπους της νέας εταιρείας που το ναύλωσε με option αγοράς του!

----------


## mastrokostas

Να ευχηθούμε να πάνε όλα καλά ,και να ξεκινήσει το βαπόρι , αλλά  την ιστοσελίδα την έχουν πολύ φτωχή  και η επιλογή του χρώματος μου φαίνετε άστοχη .Μαύρο με γαλάζια λωρίδα ????
Για να περιμένουμε να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα διότι σίγουρα εκείνοι ξέρουν περισσότερα από εμάς !

----------


## Leo

Ισως να είναι και η τελευταία φορά που γράφουμε σε αυτό όνομα, μιας και από το σκάφος έχουν σβηστεί, όπως και τα σινιάλα. Μόνο στο ais παραμένει το όνομα του.

DSCN5409ecl.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

να τολμησω να ρωτησω με το φτωχο μου μυαλο,ποιος ευθυνετε αραγε και γι αυτο το ''χασιμο'' αυτου του πλοιου????

----------


## Leo

Αν διαβάσεις στις προηγούμενες σελίδες, θα καταλάβεις ότι δεν χάθηκε αυτό το πλοίο..., απλά ναυλώθηκε για κρουαζιέρες στην Ινδία.

----------


## despo

Μετα την πολύμηνη ακινησία του, το πλοίο έφυγε απο το Πέραμα.

----------


## despo

Απ΄ότι φαίνεται πρέπει να έκανε δοκιμαστικό, γιατι τωρα εμφανίζεται παλι δεμένο.

----------


## Leo

Μετά το επιτυχιμένο δοκιμαστικό δεν επέστρεψε στο ΝΜΔ, αλλά προτίμησε το ναυπηγείο της Κυνόσουρας... Εμένα δεν μου πολύ αρέσουν τα κόρτε με αυτό το ναυπηγείο γιατί συνήθως οι αναχωρήσεις από εκεί έχουν κακό σκοπό.... και το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο πάει για κρουαζιέρες στην Ινδία μεν, αλλά Ινδίαααα......

DSCN5524ecl.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δίκιο έχει ο LEO. Πάμε να το δούμε φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα στις 15/10/2010. Χαρισμένες σε Leo, despo, ιθακη, mastrokostas, High1 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Razz: 


EASY CRUISE LIFE 01 15-10-2010.jpg

EASY CRUISE LIFE 02 15-10-2010.jpg

EASY CRUISE LIFE 03 15-10-2010.jpg
Το *Easy Cruise ......*χωρίς *Life* λοιπόν στην πρύμη.

----------


## despo

Να'σαι καλά φίλε Παντελή για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Εχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι στην ιδια θέση που ηταν το Blue Monarch, πριν μας αποχαιρετήσει.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Να'σαι καλά φίλε Παντελή για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Εχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι στην ιδια θέση που ηταν το Blue Monarch, πριν μας αποχαιρετήσει.


Eυχαριστώ και άλλη μία για σένα και όσους ανέφερα πρίν :Wink:  :Razz: .



EASY CRUISE LIFE 04 15-10-2010.jpg

----------


## lostromos

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται ακόμα εκεί. 
Δεν βλέπω να πιάνει τη 1η κρουαζιέρα που διαφημίζουν για 2/11/2010.
Είναι 4.160 μίλια μέχρι το Mumbai και βάλτε κ τη καθυστέρηση στο Σουέζ..

----------


## f/b delfini

Συμφωνα με το ais ονομαζεται ocean life πλεον.

----------


## lostromos

> Συμφωνα με το ais ονομαζεται ocean life πλεον.


Σήμερα το άλλαξαν. Στις 14.30 που είδα το AIS εγώ, ήταν ακόμα Easy Cruise Life.

----------


## ιθακη

εχει δικιο lostromos 




> Συμφωνα με το ais ονομαζεται ocean life πλεον.


και να η αποδηξη των λεγομενων του f/b delfini
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## High1

> Πάμε να το δούμε φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα στις 15/10/2010. Χαρισμένες σε Leo, despo, ιθακη, mastrokostas, *High1* και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> Το *Easy Cruise ......*χωρίς *Life* λοιπόν στην πρύμη.


Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε Παντελή και φωτογράφισέ το όσο μπορείς, γιατί η "μητρική εταιρεία" του πλοίου, δεν το θέλει και μετά την ναύλωση, σίγουρα θα πουληθεί και θα δείξει σαν τί θα πουληθεί......!8-)

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Ιθάκη  δεν ξέρω τη λέει το AIS, αλλά σήμερα που πήγα κατα τις 12.00 το ίδιο που έγραφε στη πρύμη το ίδιο γράφει :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

τελικά στις 22/10/2010 άλλαξε όνομα όπως είχατε πει. Να και τα πειστήρια :Wink:  :Razz: . Χαρισμένες σε Leo, despo, ιθακη, mastrokostas, High1, lostromos, f/b delfini και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:wink: :Very Happy:  


OCEAN LIFE 06 22-10-2010.jpg

OCEAN LIFE 08 22-10-2010.jpg

OCEAN LIFE 01 22-10-2010.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> τελικά στις 22/10/2010 άλλαξε όνομα όπως είχατε πει. Να και τα πειστήρια. Χαρισμένες σε Leo, despo, ιθακη, mastrokostas, High1, lostromos, f/b delfini και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:wink: 
> 
> 
> OCEAN LIFE 06 22-10-2010.jpg
> 
> OCEAN LIFE 08 22-10-2010.jpg
> 
> OCEAN LIFE 01 22-10-2010.jpg


Ευχαριστω, θα ανταποδοσω σε αλλο θεμα(μολις γυρισα απο τον Πειραια)

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή, το είδα και εγώ σήμερα απο μακριά, επειδή βρέθηκα στη ζώνη του Περάματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι φαίνετε δεν βιάζονται στο Ocean Life. Σήμερα το πρωΐ είχαν γράψει τα γράμματα στη πλώρη και το σκεπτόντουσαν για την πρύμη. 
Χαρισμένες σε Leo, despo, ιθακη, mastrokostas, High1, lostromos, f/b delfini και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:wink::grin: 

OCEAN LIFE 09 26-10-2010.jpg

OCEAN LIFE 10 26-10-2010.jpg

OCEAN LIFE 11 26-10-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται αυτή την ώρα νοτιοδυτικά της Κύθνου με προορισμό το κανάλι του Σουέζ. Η νέα του αποστολή ξεκίνησε. Καλά ταξίδια και να μας ξανάρθεις!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλά ταξίδια και απο μένα και καλή επιστροφή :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ocean Life me 15.4 μίλια και πορεία για Σουέζ :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του.


OCEAN LIFE 31-10-2010  00.35.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ SHIPS MONTHLY ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ,ΣΤΙΣ 16/11/10 ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΩΤΗΣ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΓΚΟΑ ΓΙΑ ΒΟΜΒΑΗ,ΕΠΑΘΕ CRACK ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΗ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΜΜΥΡΙΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΛΙΣΗ.ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ 314 ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ 401 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΑΘΕ ΚΑΤΙ.ΕΠΕΝΕΒΗΣΑΝ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΙΝΔΙΚΟΥ ΠΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΤΟΦΥΛΑΚΗΣ.ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΡΥΜΟΥΛΚΑ ΤΟ ΠΗΓΑΝ  ΣΤΗ ΓΚΟΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΕΣ.
ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΙΔΗΣΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΦΙΛΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ δεν αναφέρθηκε τίποτε για το πλοίο. :Sad:  Ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφορία.
Ας το δούμε στην Κυνόσουρα στις 22/10/2010 όταν προσπαθούσαν να τελειώσουν με τη νέα του ονομασία, για να φύγει 1 βδομάδα μετά. 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Razz: .


OCEAN LIFE 05 22-10-2010.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΟΠΟΙΟΝΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΞΕΡΕΙ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Περίπου 1 εκ. ευρώ (!) δόθηκε για την επισκευή του πλοίου μετά το ατύχημα που είχε!! Αρκετά μεγάλο ποσό!

----------


## mastrokostas

Είναι λίγο περίεργο το ... έπαθε κρακ στην αριστερή πάντα ,και μια επισκευή με κοστος  1 εκ euro ??Πως έπαθε τέτοια ζημιά ?

----------


## leo85

Το OCEAN LIFE στις 27-10-2012 ότι ξεκίνησαν εργασίες για το άνοιγμα του καταπέλτη 
και στις 24-11-2012 τον είχαν άνοιξη.

OCEAN LIFE 27-10-2012.jpg OCEAN LIFE 24-11-2012.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ο οποίος καταπέλτης φεύγοντας μας παρουσίασε το πολυ μικρο γκαράζ του πλοίου ... Ακουγονται διάφορα περί μετατροπής του πλοίου σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ τα οποία εμένα μου ακούγονται κάπως υπερβολικά

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αν κ δεν κανει για ΕΓ/ΟΓ μακαρι να το δουμε...
Αναχώρηση του απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλειο επι Easy Cruise
051.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

OYAOY !!!!!! Καταπληκτική.......

----------


## P@vlos

Θα μπορούσε ίσως για κάποια δρομολόγια με λίγες νταλίκες...  Εκτός απο στενό το γκαράζ νομίζω δεν εχει και επάνω όροφο αφού έχει μετατραπεί σε καμπίνες μόνιμες.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το βαπόρι θέλει τρελες μετασκευες για να γίνει ΕΓ/ΟΓ και φυσικα να ειναι κ ανταποδωτικο!!Εδω δένουν τα νεοτευκτα...θα παρει εταιρεια να δωσει τοσα χρηματα για να το ''μαζέψει''? δεν νομίζω....Λυση έρχεται μόνο αν το δουλεψει κανας LOUIS σε τπτ 3ημερες!

----------


## lostromos

Είχα επισκεφθεί το "γκαράζ" του πλοίου, τότε που έκανε 3ήμερες/4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες με την EasyCruise, απ' τον Πειραιά. Πρέπει να ήταν 2008 (?)
¶ν θυμάμαι καλά...
Λοιπόν το γκαράζ είχε αρκετό ύψος. Όμως, 20 μέτρα πριν τη πρύμνη (δηλ. τον καταπέλτη), το ύψος ήταν πολύ μικρότερο. Στα τελευταία 20 μέτρα του γκαράζ (πριν τον καταπέλτη), το ύψος πρέπει να ήταν γύρω στα 2 μέτρα.
Οπότε, απ' το καταπέλτη δε θα μπορούσε να περάσει μέσα προς το γκαράζ, τίποτα ψηλότερο (πχ νταλίκα).
Ξαναλέω, "άν θυμάμαι καλά"... (αυτή η εικόνα μου έρχεται, όταν θυμάμαι την επίσκεψη στο ECL). ¶ν κάποιος θυμάται καλύτερα, ας το πει εδώ...

----------


## Rocinante

> Το βαπόρι θέλει τρελες μετασκευες για να γίνει ΕΓ/ΟΓ και φυσικα να ειναι κ ανταποδωτικο!!Εδω δένουν τα νεοτευκτα...θα παρει εταιρεια να δωσει τοσα χρηματα για να το ''μαζέψει''? δεν νομίζω....Λυση έρχεται μόνο αν το δουλεψει κανας LOUIS σε τπτ 3ημερες!


Συμφωνώ. Μόνο για κρουαζιέρες "ειδικών αποστολών" μιας και το μυαλό μου πήγε στο Salamis Filoxenia ίσως το μόνο που επισκέπτεται δύσκολα λιμάνια όπως αυτό της Τήνου.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Εχει ιδανικο μεγεθος για να τρυπώνει παντού.....αλλα δεν το βλέπω να το διαχειρίζεται κάποια!Εν τω μεταξυ δεν διαθέτει κ πολλες ανέσεις απο ότι μου έχουν πει....νομίζω δεν εχει ουτε καν πισίνα!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι φίλε lostromos. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ο λόγος για τον οποίο άνοιξε ο καταπέλτης είναι ώστε να βγουν οι ηλεκτρομηχανές και να πάνε για επισκευή. Μάλλον τα σενάρια για μετασκευή σε Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ δεν πρέπει να έχουν πολλές πιθανότητες υλοποίησης....

----------


## lostromos

> Το βαπόρι θέλει τρελες μετασκευες για να γίνει ΕΓ/ΟΓ και φυσικα να ειναι κ ανταποδωτικο!!Εδω δένουν τα νεοτευκτα...θα παρει εταιρεια να δωσει τοσα χρηματα για να το ''μαζέψει''? δεν νομίζω....Λυση έρχεται μόνο αν το δουλεψει κανας LOUIS σε τπτ 3ημερες!


Δυστυχώς, θέλει πολύ σκέψη και χρήμα για κάνει 3ήμερες/4ήμερες (τις κλασσικές που ξέρουμε) το πλοίο.
Το πλοίο λανσαρίστηκε απ' την easyCruise στις 3/4ήμερες από Πειραιά, αλλά απέτυχε. Είχε βασιστεί στο concept (ή marketing άν θέλετε), του μικρού πλοίου easyCruise One της easyCruise. Αυτό το πλοίο είχε διαφημισθεί (marketing) σαν "τρένο της θάλασσας", όπου μπορούσε κανείς να πάρει γεύση κρουαζιέρας. Δηλ. έκανε μιά κυκλική διαδρομή, αρχίζοντας απ' τη Γένοβα προς τη Δυτική Μεσόγειο, προσέγγιζε σε 5-6 λιμάνια και επέστρεφε στη Γένοβα, μετά από 10 μέρες. Στη διάρκεια αυτής της κρουαζιέρας, κόσμος έμπαινε και κόσμος έβγαινε στα ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια (βλ. τρένο). Ο κόσμος αυτός, πλήρωνε μόνο διαμονή στο πλοίο και όλα τα υπόλοιπα ήταν extra (Πχ, φαγητά, ποτά, ακόμη και η καθαριότητα της καμπίνας, ήταν extra). Καζ'ινο δεν υπήρχε, μπαλέτα, μάγοι δεν υπήρχαν. To concept ήταν ότι ο κόσμος διασκεδάζει "εξω", στα λιμάνια που προσεγγίζει το πλοίο.
Βάζοντας ένα τέτοιο προϊόν σε μια ήδη "φτιαγμένη" αγορά (όπως τα 3/4ήμερα από Πειραιά), είχες εξασφαλισμένη την αποτυχία. 
Το οποίο και έγινε...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Απετυχε το κονσεπτ του Χατζηιωάννου....η LOUIS έχει αλλο κονσεπτ και θα πουλήσει διαφορετικό προιόν...με αυτη την εννοια το είπα :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θα μπορούσε ίσως για κάποια δρομολόγια με λίγες νταλίκες... Εκτός απο στενό το γκαράζ νομίζω δεν εχει και επάνω όροφο αφού έχει μετατραπεί σε καμπίνες μόνιμες.


Φίλε μου "όροφος" δεν είναι ναυτική λέξη:smile-new:. Δεν είχε πάνω γκαράζ αφού ούτε από κατασκευής αυτή η σειρά  ήταν καθαρόαιμα ΕΓ/ΟΓ.

----------


## lostromos

Λίγες νταλίκες... (αναφέρομαι στο μέλος *P@vlos*)
Απ' το πρυμνιό καταπέλτη, δεν περνάει νταλίκα έτσι όπως το είδα εγώ τότε. Το ύψος πρύμνα μέσα στο γκαράζ ήταν ας πούμε 2,5μ. Μετά, μπαίνοντας πιό μέσα, υπήρχε περισσότερο ύψος. Τί να το κάνεις όμως, όταν η πρυμνιά γκαραζόπορτα (είσοδος), ήταν σαν λαιμός μπουκαλιού?

----------


## P@vlos

Το είδα και γω πρόσφατα στο ΝΜΔ και διαπίστωσα ότι ούτε mini-bus δεν μπαίνει όπως είναι αλλά μιλούσα σε περίπτωση μικρής μετασκευής στην πρύμνη και πιθανόν θα μπορούσε να προστεθεί και καταπέλτης επιβατών... Είναι όμορφο σκαρί αλλά στην χώρα μας ειναι νομίζω μικρό για πολλές γραμμές ακόμα και χαμηλής κίνησης.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε να μεταφέρει δια μέσου του πρυμνιού καταπέλτη και τανκ...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το ΣΚ που περασα αν θυμαμαι καλα τον ειχαν κλεισει τον καταπελτη....

----------


## lostromos

Εδώ έχουμε ένα deckplan του πλοίου απ' το 2009, εποχή που το διαφήμιζαν για 3ήμερες/4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από Πειραιά.
Η εικόνα που επισυνάπτω, αρκετά μειωμένη σε σχέση με τη πρωτότυπη (προκειμένου να μπορέι ν' ανέβει στο forum), δείχνει και τη κατάσταση στο πρυμνιό μέρος του χαμηλότερου deck. Υπάρχουν φινιστρίνια κοντά στη πρύμνη, στο ύψος της γκαρζαζόπορτας.
Όποιος θέλει την εικόνα σε full αναλυση, ας μου πει.

----------


## Apostolos

Ας το δούμε σε ένα περισσότερο λεπτομερές σχέδιο

----------


## lostromos

Είναι της ίδιας εποχής Απόστολε?
Το δικό σου GA (decks 4, 3) δείχνει το deck 3, ενώ το δικό μου (έκδοση για διαφημιστικούς σκοπούς - μπροσούρες), φτάνει ως το deck 4 (δηλ. ένα deck λιγότερο).
Επίσης, πρύμνα στο deck 4, ο χώρος που στο δικό μου αναφέρεται σαν Casino (κάτι που ποτέ δεν έγινε), στο δικό σου GA μοιάζει με άιθουσα προβολών (κινηματογράφος).
Ευχαριστώ,
lostromos (Γιάννης).

----------


## Apostolos

Είναι συνεδριακός χώρος, όπως φαίνετε στην φώτο όπως δούλευε σαν EasyCruise Life. 


Καζίνο εχει δημιουργηθεί στην Ινδία στο ντεκ 6 πλώρα ανάμεσα απ τις καμπίνες

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η άφιξη του Ocean Life στις 2/9/2011 στη Δραπετσώνα απ' τη μακρινή Βομβάη.

SL386462.jpg SL386445.jpg SL386444.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αντε και σε λίγο θα το φωνάζουμε 해양 생물  :Sour:

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ε τοσο καιρο ακινητο..θα εχει πιασει οπως λες θαλασσιους οργανισμους...( να ναι καλα το translator  :Razz: )

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν EASY CRUISE LIFE στις 14-01-2006 δεμένο στο παλαιό λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης.

EASY CRUISE LIFE 06 14-01-2006.jpg

----------


## lostromos

Ξέρει κανείς τι κάνει αυτό το πλοίο τώρα ή, τι θα κάνει στο μέλλον?

----------


## lostromos

> Σαν EASY CRUISE LIFE στις 14-01-2006 δεμένο στο παλαιό λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης.
> 
> EASY CRUISE LIFE 06 14-01-2006.jpg


Φίλε Παντελή, είσαι σίγουρος ότι η φωτογραφία είναι απ' το 2006?
Αν δε κάνω λάθος, η EasyCruise μπήκε μετά το 2007 (2008 ίσως), στις κρουαζιέρες στα Ελληνικά νησιά.

----------


## Apostolos

> Ξέρει κανείς τι κάνει αυτό το πλοίο τώρα ή, τι θα κάνει στο μέλλον?


Ακούγονται πολλα αλλα τίποτε σίγουρο... Μια πιθανότητα είναι να μας αφήσει να βρεί άλλους πατριώτες που πριν λίγο καιρο φύγανε...

----------


## energymc2

Vrika kai egw loipon mia photo pou phra sto EasyCruise Life to 2008... to shma ths kataskeuastrias etairias sthn Polonia. Apo palio kinito ara min perimenete kai polla apo piotita!

----------


## Apostolos

Μερικές φώτο απο το θαλασσοβάπορο!

ocean life.jpg
Κάπου στα ΥΑΕ


life  at sea.jpg
Στο Αντεν με τον φόβο των πειρατών (είχε καλό σουέλ)


life  (1).jpglife  (4).jpglife  (2).jpg
Στο Σουέζ

----------


## karavofanatikos

Απόστολε έχω μία απορία σχετικά με την φωτογραφία της σφυρόκρουσης. Γιατί απ' τα στρίτσα εκτοξεύονται τόσες ποσότητες νερού; Μήπως δεν λειτουργούσε σωστά η αποστράγγιση;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν έιναι από το στρίτσο είναι από τα όκια. Προφανώς περνά από αυτά και το πετά πάνω

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστά! Το πλοίο δέν έχει συρταρωτά για να σφραγίζει τα όκια προς την πλώρη με αποτέλεσμα σε κάθε βουτιά να κάνει συντριβάνι

----------


## despo

PHOTO 01400 despo.jpgPHOTO 014014 despo.jpgΕδώ το ταλαιπωρημένο τα τελευταία χρόνια κρουαζιερόπλοιο, το 2007 στη Δραπετσώνα νεοφερμένο για λογαριασμό της Easycruises.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το μέλλον του πλοίου απ' ότι φαίνεται διαγράφεται εξαιρετικά δυσοίωνο κι ασαφές, καθώς μετά από πολύμηνη παρουσία στα νερά της Δραπετσώνας, πρόκειται να αναχωρήσει το επόμενο διάστημα με σκοπό να παροπλιστεί ίσως σε κάποια ντάνα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ο τελευταιος του καπετανιος , αναχωρισε προχτες για αλλες πατριδες μετα απο αρκετο καιρο στο πλοιο ,και μαλλον και αυτο ειναι ενα σημαδι !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

To OCEAN LIFE απο το ΝΜΔ που ήταν ........μετακόμισε στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, εκεί που ήταν το PRINCESS T. 
Για να δούμε τί θα δούμε.

OCEAN LIFE 60 10-06-2013.jpg

----------


## despo

Δεν νομίζω να δούμε ξανά το πλοίο να κάνει κρουαζιέρες.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή για τη φωτό. Όπως είχα γράψει, το πλοίο επρόκειτο να μετακομίσει, καθώς η εταιρεία δεν το υπολογίζει πλέον στα πλάνα της, ενώ όλο το πλήρωμα απολύθηκε. Απ' ότι φαίνεται θα ριζώσει αρκετά εκεί, καθώς χρειάζονται να πέσουν αρκετά λεφτά για να γίνει ....πλοίο, ούτε καν κρουαζιερόπλοιο, απλά ένα αξιοπρεπές πλοίο. Κι απ' ότι φαίνεται, όπως θα ήθελε η εταιρεία του, δεν θα βρεθεί κάποιο κορόιδο να τα σκάσει!
DSCN5475.jpg
Ας το θυμηθούμε τον Σεπτέμβρη του 2012 δεμένο στα Ναυπηγεία Κυνόσουρας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To OCEAN LIFE απο το ΝΜΔ που ήταν ........μετακόμισε στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, εκεί που ήταν το PRINCESS T. 
> Για να δούμε τί θα δούμε.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145448


Σκάντζα βάρδια δλδ :Fat: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία χθεσινή "αφ' υψηλού" φωτό του πλοίου στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας,

2013_07.jpg

και μία αρκετά μακρινή βέβαια αλλά συλλεκτική τολμώ να πω, από τον πρώτο του δεξαμενισμό στην χώρα μας τον _Φεβρουάριο 2008_ στα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά. Την φωτό την είχα ξαναπαραθέσει στα πρώτα ποστ του παρόντος θέματος, δεν εμφανίζεται όμως πλέον λόγω των γνωστών προβλημάτων.

2008_02.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ας το δούμε απο κοντα απο τον τότε δεξαμενισμο!

DSC00132.JPG

----------


## Ilias 92

Βλέπω βίντεο απο το εσωτερικό του, τον καιρό που το είχε η Easy Cruise και το καράβι  ήταν πολύ όμορφο και μοντέρνο. 
Τι πήγε στραβά με το πλοιο και κατέληξε έτσι ?
Η Easy γιατί έκλεισε?

----------


## lostromos

Η αρχική ιδέα ήταν καλή και πρωτοποριακή.
Ένα είδος σιδηροδρόμου μεταξύ λιμανιών της Αν. Μεσογείου Στ. τροπέ, Κάννες, Νίκαια, Γένοβα, Πορτοφίνο. Οι πελάτες μπορούσαν να επιβιβαστούν και να αποβιβαστούν σε όποιο λιμάνι ήθελαν (δεν υπήρχε η έννοια της "x-ήμερης" κρουαζιέρας). Οι υπηρεσίες που περιέχονταν στο ναύλο, αυστηρά καθορισμένες. Πχ το καθάρισμα της καμπίνας ήταν extra κόστος για τους πελάτες. Το πλοίο ("EasyCruise One") ταξίδευε τη νύχτα και όλη μέρα ήταν σε κάποιο λιμάνι.
Αυτή η πολιτική, επέτρεπε στην εταιρεία να διαφημίζει πολύ χαμηλές τιμές, που ήταν κράχτης για τις νεαρώτερες ηλικίες (βλ και επιτυχία της easyJet).
Η "ιδέα" έπιασε, σε μιά αγορά που δεν υπήρχε, και αποδείχθηκε επιτυχής.
Στη συνέχεια ο Mr Stelios σκέφτηκε να φορέσει αυτό το ίδιο κουστούμι σε κρουαζιέρες στα Ελληνικά νησιά.
Έφερε το πλοίο στο Αιγαίο και έφτιαξε ένα 14-ήμερο πρόγραμμα που (στην ουσία) απαρτιζόταν από 3 κρουαζιέρες (3, 4 και 7 ημέρες) που ξεκινούσαν από Πειραιά. Δηλ. στη διάρκεια των 14 ημερών το πλοίο έπιανε 3 φορές Πειραιά. Έτσι οι πελάτες μπορουσαν να κάνουν επιλογή για 3, 4, 7, 10 ή 14 ημερες κρουαζιέρα, με επιβίβαση μόνο από Πειραιά. Ως προς τις υπηρεσίες επάνω στο πλοίο, η πολιτική περέμεινε η ίδια. Νυχτερινή ζωή (Casino, disco) δεν υπήρχε στο πλοίο.
Το 2008 έβαλε ένα άλλο μεγαλύτερο πλοίο, το "EasyCruise Life" να κάνει τα κλασσικά 3-ήμερα και 4-ήμερα από Πειραιά. Η αγορά αυτή υπήρχε τα τελευταία 40 τουλάχιστον χρόνια και ήταν πιά διαμορφωμένη. Δηλ ο πελάτης που πάει μιά τέτοια κρουαζιέρα, ξέρει τι πληρώνει, τι υπηρεσίες θα έχει, τι θα περιμένει.
Δυστυχώς δεν έπιασε, παρά τις χαμηλότερες τιμές που λανσάρισε. Το 2010 έκλεισε.
Καταλήγουμε λοιπόν στο ότι, άν έχεις μιά πρωτοποριακή ιδέα θα πιάσει. ¶ν όμως πάς να την εφαρμόσεις σε ένα ήδη φτιαγμένο σχήμα (οπότε δεν θα είναι πλέον πρωτοποριακή), αποτυγχάνεις...

----------


## Ilias 92

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα όσα γράφεις λοστρόμε, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φωτογραφημένο από την κόρη μου στη Σαντορίνη στις 11/07/2009, όταν είχε κάνει κρουαζιέρα μαζί του.

DSC01199 11-07-2009.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο καθημερινά "γδύνετε" και σύντομα θα φύγει για το τελευταίο ταξίδι...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοίο καθημερινά "γδύνετε" και σύντομα θα φύγει για το τελευταίο ταξίδι...


 Ήθελαν λέει να το ναυλώσουν γιά κρουαζιέρες :Surprised:  κατά το shippax...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα πλωτό φράγμα έχει τοποθετηθεί περιμετρικά του πλοίου στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας. Να είχαμε τίποτα .....διαρροές ???

IMG_0109.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/08/2014_

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν φαίνονται τα φορτηγά τα οποία έχουν γεμίσει το ναυπηγείο με σκοπό να "ξελυμπάρουν" το πλοίο απο κάυσιμα και κατάλοιπα πετρελαιοειδών

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το πλοίο καθημερινά "γδύνετε" και σύντομα θα φύγει για το τελευταίο ταξίδι...


Δεν πέρασε ένας μήνας από τα λεγόμενα σου και σήμερα ξεκίνησε το μεγάλο και τελευταίο του ταξίδι για Aliaga. 
Στις 11.15 π.μ. ήρθε με την Pilot ΠΥ 55 ο πιλότος, τα P/K Μεγαλόχαρη VI και Άτλας ήταν εκεί και λίγο αργότερα ήλθε και το Έκτωρ. Στις 11.30 π.μ. έλυσε κάβους από το ντοκ και από το Αίολος Κεντέρης  που ήταν δεμένο και τα ρυμουλκά έπιασαν δουλειά για να το βγάλουν από εκεί που ήταν ένα χρόνο τώρα δεμένο. Αυτή την ώρα το έχει παραλάβει έξω από την Ψυτάλλεια το  P/K Αιγαίο Πέλαγος (που είναι σταματημένο) με αναγραφόμενο προορισμό στο AIS ........Aliaga. 
Για όλους όσους ταξίδεψαν μαζί του, είτε σαν πλήρωμα είτε σαν επιβάτες (όπως και η κόρη μου) θα έχουν κάτι καλό να θυμούνται απ' αυτό. Καλό .....τελευταίο ταξίδι. 

OCEAN LIFE 70 13-08-2014.jpg OCEAN LIFE 72 13-08-2014.jpg OCEAN LIFE 74 13-08-2014.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πάει κ αυτό... :Apologetic:  κ να σκεφθείτε ότι μέχρι τώρα ξένα έντυπα το έχουν :Uncomfortableness:  ότι κάνει κρουαζιέρες!
"Κρουαζιέρα" μία κ μοναδική, Αμπελάκι-Αλιάγα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Όποιοι ταξιδεύουν με το BS Paros η το European Express σε λίγο θα το βρουν μπροστά τους.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Ocean Life τραβηγμένο από το εκκλησάκι την ώρα που το τράβαγαν τα ρεμούλκα ΑΤΛΑΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΌΧΑΡΗ VI και το HEKTOR.   

Ocean Life 13-08 2014 01.gif Ocean Life 13-8-2014 02.gif.

----------


## pantelis2009

Με δύο μαγκιόρικες κινήσεις και αφού τα P/K έσκαψαν τον κόλπο των Αμπελακίων, το ευθυγράμμισαν και πήρε γραμμή για την τελευταία του κρουαζιέρα. Ήδη πέρασε το στενό του Καφηρέα και αύριο το πρωί θα είναι Aliaga.

OCEAN LIFE 80 13-08-2014.jpg OCEAN LIFE 85 13-08-2014.jpg OCEAN LIFE 94 13-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To  P/K Αιγαίο Πέλαγος έφτασε το πρωί στην Aliaga. Πριν από λίγο πήρε το δρόμο της επιστροφής αφού παρέδωσε το Ocean Life στα Τουρκικά P/K T.Dalma 5, Izmir Refinerisi 4 και Izmir Refinerisi 3 που το έβαλαν στον κόλπο.

----------


## lostromos

Μεγάλη μέρα "παραδόθηκε"!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ο φίλος Selim San έστειλε τις πρώτες φωτο με σημερινή ημερομηνία. Το πλοίο το έχουν σύρει έξω με αλυσίδες, αλλά ακόμη δεν έχει αρχίσει το κόψιμο. Προφανώς βγάζουν ότι μπορεί να χρησιμέψει .......αν αφήσανε από εδώ τίποτε.

OCEAN LIFE 111 20-08-2014 (selim san).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τι να πω κριμα το βαπορι ή για το οτι μνημειο κακης επιχειρηματικοτητας ?

----------


## despo

> Τι να πω κριμα το βαπορι ή για το οτι μνημειο κακης επιχειρηματικοτητας ?


Εγω θα έδινα μια άλλη ερμηνεία στην παρουσία του πλοίου και την ταλαιπωρία του τα τελευταία χρόνια. Μετα το απόσυρση απο τις κρουαζιέρες του προηγούμενου ιδιοκτήτη του (Χατζηιωάννου), ήθελε να το ξεφορτωθεί με κάποιο καλό αντίτιμο και αυτό προφανώς το βρήκε στην Ελλένικ, η οποία επι εποχής της προηγούμενης διοίκησης πελαγοδρομούσε με τη σωρεία άστοχων κινήσεων που έγιναν και ειναι ο βασικός λόγος πως η εταιρεία αυτή βρέθηκε σήμερα καταχρεωμένη. Φορτώθηκε λοιπον ενα κρουαζιερόπλοιο, χωρις να έχει καμμία σχέση με το χώρο και έκανε αλλεπάλληλες προσπάθειες να το ναυλώσει/πουλήσει, ενω ξεκίνησαν και τα μηχανικά προβλήματα.
Οπότε μετα απο όλα αυτά το μέλλον του ηταν προδιαγεγραμμένο.

----------


## Ilias 92

Το βαπόρι είχε την ατυχία να εμπλακούν στην πορεία του στην Ελλάδα κάποιοι απο τους χειρότερους ανθρώπους στα επιβατικά. 
Ο Στέλιος λέει ότι του το φάγανε και θα πήγαινε στα δικαστήρια να διεκδικήσει 9 εκατομμύρια. Μηχανή δεν ξέρω τι είχε αλλά προβλήματα δεν έβαλε σε σεζον. Όλα τα Σοβιετικά έχουνε συνήθως πολλά μηχανικά προβλήματα.
Η επιχειρηματική ιδέα ήταν σχετικά καλή, το πλοιο κάπως μεγάλο, απλά στην Ελλαδα χρειαζόμαστε κι άλλες φυλακές.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και άλλες φυλακές να φτιάξουν φίλε Ilias 92, θα βάλουν μέσα τους μεροκαματιάρηδες που χρωστούν 500-1000 € και οι μεγαλοκαρχαρίες θα είναι έξω .....θα τρώνε χαβιάρι και θα πίνουν σαμπάνια στην υγεία των κορόιδων. 
Ας δούμε άλλη μία φωτο του Selim San από άλλη γωνία, με την ίδια ημερομηνία.

OCEAN LIFE 112 20-08-2014 (selim san).jpg

----------


## leo85

Και εδώ μια φώτο από το τελευταίο ταξίδι,που το συνόδεψαν για απέναντι. :Distrust: 

OCEAN LIFE 13-8-2014 03.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν EASY CRUISE LIFE φωτογραφημένο στις 30-08-2009 στη Σαντορίνη.

EASY CRUISE LIFE 44 30-08-2009.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σημερινή φωτο από το φίλο Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.
Εκτός από μία τρύπα που έχουν ανοίξει στην πλώρη δεν φαίνεται να έχουν πειράξει ακόμη τίποτε άλλο, αλλά όπως βλέπετε από τη φωτο η Aliaga είναι γεμάτη. Προφανώς κοιτάνε να τελειώσουν με όσα έχουν αρχίσει να κόβουν και μετά θα πάνε σε αυτό. 

OCEAN LIFE 113 03-09-2014 (selim san).jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Σημερινή φωτο από το φίλο Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.
> Εκτός από μία τρύπα που έχουν ανοίξει στην πλώρη δεν φαίνεται να έχουν πειράξει ακόμη τίποτε άλλο, 
> OCEAN LIFE 113 03-09-2014 (selim san).jpg


Έχει ξεκινήσει και σε αυτό η διάλυση όπως βλέπουμε σε *αυτή* τη φωτογραφία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ένα από τα αδελφά (αρχικά) το GEORG OTS πρόσφατα είχε την ίδια τύχη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο φίλος Selim San μου έστειλε εχθές 3-4 φωτο από το OCEAN LIFE. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 30-10-2014. 
(Φίλε Στέλιο δεν ξέρω τι έχεις ανεβάσει γιατί δεν μου την ανοίγει αυτή του FB).

OCEAN LIFE 117 30-10-2014 (selim san).jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Ο φίλος Selim San μου έστειλε εχθές 3-4 φωτο από το OCEAN LIFE. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 30-10-2014. 
> (Φίλε Στέλιο δεν ξέρω τι έχεις ανεβάσει γιατί δεν μου την ανοίγει αυτή του FB).
> 
> OCEAN LIFE 117 30-10-2014 (selim san).jpg



Aνανέωσα τον σύνδεσμο Παντελή.Είναι φωτογραφία από το αρχικό στάδιο διάλυσης.
Τώρα σύμφωνα με αυτή που ανέβασες εσύ, αν ηταν έτσι στις 30/10 τότε τώρα δεν θα έχει μείνει τίποτα.

Αριστερά η τσιμινιέρα με το άσπρο αστέρι είναι από το τσιμεντάδικο *Morning Carrier* που είχαμε δει *εδώ*

----------


## pantelis2009

> Aνανέωσατον σύνδεσμο Παντελή.Είναι φωτογραφία από το αρχικό στάδιο διάλυσης.
> Τώρα σύμφωνα με αυτή που ανέβασες εσύ, αν ηταν έτσι στις 30/10 τότε τώρα δεν θα έχει μείνει τίποτα.


Μπα έχει δουλειά ακόμη γιατί μου έχει στείλει μία τραβηγμένη στις 26/11. Έχει πέσει φαίνεται πολύ δουλειά και έχει μοιραστεί ο κόσμος.
Τώρα την είδα. Έχω και γω μία παρόμοια από εκείνη την εποχή θα την ανεβάσω άλλη φορά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Άλλη μία φωτο του OCEAN LIFE τραβηγμένη στις 26-11-2014 από το φίλο Selim San.

OCEAN LIFE 118 26-11-2014 (selim san).jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Πάει κι αυτο......

----------

